# Sticky  How To Replace SCANREGISTRY And SYSTEMTRAY In The Startup List For Windows 98/ME



## flavallee

Follow these instructions carefully:

Click Start - Run, type in REGEDIT, then click OK.

When the registry editor window appears, click the + in

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Software
Microsoft
Windows
CurrentVersion

then click directly on

Run

to expose its entries in the right pane.

Right-click an empty space in the right pane, then click New - String Value.

Type in

*ScanRegistry*

then press the Enter key.

Right-click this new entry, then click Modify.

Type in

*C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun*

then click OK.

Right-click an empty space in the right pane, then click New - String Value.

Type in

*SystemTray*

then press the Enter key.

Right-click this new entry, then click Modify.

Type in

*SysTray.exe*

then click OK.

Close the registry editor window, then reboot.

Note: Make sure that everything in bold type is typed in EXACTLY as you see it here, and make sure there's a space before the slash( / ).


----------



## blues_harp28

:up: very useful info..thanks...


----------



## flavallee

Let's see if the Moderators are willing to put a "STICKY" on it so it doesn't disappear down the list.


----------



## blues_harp28

Two ?'s on lost entries in one week..It gets my vote...


----------



## flavallee

I've read several posts recently where one or both entries was missing from the 98/98SE/ME startup list, so I figured it was time to show everyone how to reinstate them.


----------



## brindle

Because of this thread I decided to have a look at mine. What do you know it wasn't in the registry nor was it in msconfig. Where it went I have no idea, but thanks Frank


----------



## flavallee

Brindle:

I'm glad to hear you made good use of the tweak.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Great info, Frank!


----------



## flavallee

Hi, CheeseBall. I'm still waiting to see if it gets listed as a STICKY so it'll stay at the top of the list.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks,,,, good stuff.


----------



## dimcguy

The more I read these posts, the more I learn and appreciate the expertise of so many people. But, since I am a beginner, I have to ask the "stupid questions":

What is the value of moving them off the startup list? Is it a performance issue or security vulnerability? 

I would be grateful for your sharing your knowlege with me - please don't hurt me!  

Regards,


----------



## flavallee

dimcguy:

This registry tweak shows you how to reinstate them in the startup list and not how to remove them.

These 2 should always load during startup and run in the background with Windows 98, 98SE, and ME.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi..having the minimum running at start up..helps performance and the load time at start-up..
Sometimes some nasties can make their way into the start up list..worth keeping the list to as few as possible..


----------



## BFradenburg

My brother uses 98 but hes not a member here, but he's been surfing here for a while, since I joined today he wanted me to thank you for him. "Thank You flav" :up:


----------



## flavallee

BFradenburg:

Sorry for the delay in replying to you. I've been on a 3-day cave diving trip in north Florida. You're welcome.


----------



## Tapeuup

well Frank, looks like you got your wish you sticky HOG!


----------



## flavallee

Yeaaaa!


----------



## wdro

flavallee said:


> dimcguy:
> 
> This registry tweak shows you how to reinstate them in the startup list and not how to remove them.
> 
> These 2 should always load during startup and run in the background with Windows 98, 98SE, and ME.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


I'm the biggest newb here. Can you explain this in more simple terms?


----------



## flavallee

I can't explain it much simpler than the way I've got it written down.

What part of the instructions are you unsure or confused about?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wdro

I have win98SE on my old computer. What does this registry really do? Is it necessary for all win98?


----------



## flavallee

Are you talking about

*ScanRegistry* scanregw.exe

which is among the list in Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - "Startup"(tab)?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tapeuup

deleted....


what was I thinking???


----------



## brendandonhu

If you don't want to mess around in the registry editor you could just save this as a .reg file and run it


> REGEDIT4
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
> "ScanRegistry"="C:\\WINDOWS\\scanregw.exe /autorun"
> "SystemTray"="SysTray.exe"


----------



## coachdan32

I assume this is not necessary for XP machines.


----------



## flavallee

Nope. Windows 98, 98SE, and ME only.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## buzzer4u

Nice tips yaar


----------



## firestormer

Firstly: Nice
Second: Will it work on XP
Third: Why would you want to do that?


----------



## flavallee

*Firstly: Nice* Thank you.

*Second: Will it work on XP?* No. Just with 98, 98SE, and ME.

*Third: Why would you want to do that?* They are needed and should always be running in the background.

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=scanregw.exe

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=systray.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## *aussie_blondie

Thank you, thank you.



And I changed my t-shirt.......!


----------



## bronxbishop

Would this help me with the problem in "charity 98" posted earlier? If so, what drive would I use in dos?


----------



## bringmoney

What purpose do these items serve, other than Windows 98 won't work without them?
I noticed about 2 months back that my ScanRegistry was not in msconfig startup anymore. However the computer seemed to work fairly well w/out it.
Thanks much for your post as I have just added ScanRegistry back where it belongs.


----------



## flavallee

*ScanRegistry*

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=scanregw.exe

(Read the 3rd one down)

*SystemTray*

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=SysTray.exe

(Read the 13th and 16th ones down)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bringmoney

Thanks for the reply. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## flavallee

You're welcome.  :up:


----------



## garyandrews

I don't know if the info on this post applies to me as well, I just looked at my startup list. I can see the sys tray, but no scan reg, I have a pavilion 9720 with ME.

Could that explain some problems I occasionally have, 

'cannot upgrade file %1 from %2' repeated a load of times after doing an virusscan update?


----------



## flavallee

Not having *ScanRegistry* in the startup list is not going to cause problems with your computer.

The problem is likely with McAfee VirusScan.  :down:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## garyandrews

Yes possibly. I've been told how to fix it a few times. Something to do with a winninit file. It works for so long. Then returns.

Regarding the scan registry, I've put that back on now anyway.
So why would it be removed, I'm sure it used to be there. Does something make it go, like an error or something?


----------



## flavallee

I can't advise you how and why it disappears from the startup list.  

You've got it back in the startup list, and that's the main thing. :up: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

